# Texas Custom (handmade framebuilder) Bicycle Show



## GAAP

Texas Custom (handmade framebuilders) Bicycle Show is Saturday November 1st at the Superdrome Velodrome in Frisco(Dallas) TX

link http://ridedaltex.com/bike_show.htm


----------



## dave99ag

KirkLee Bicycles will be there.


----------



## GAAP

FYI - admission to the show is no charge! See you you November 1st :thumbsup:


----------



## GAAP

Southwest Frameworks - steel
Crumpton Cycles - carbon
True Fabrications - steel
Kirklee - carbon
BCD Racing - carbon
Tim Massengill - steel / carbon
Daltex Handmade Bicycles - steel

6 days and counting!


----------



## dave99ag

I think the show went pretty well for a first time event. We estimated 200 folks stopped by to check out the bikes. Everyone enjoyed the track racing going on below as well. Plans are to have it in Austin next year. 

*KirkLee Bicycles* - www.kirkleebicycles.com 



















*Crumpton Cycles* - www.crumptoncycles.com 



















*True Fabrication* - www.truefabricationbicycles.com 



















*DalTex* - www.ridedaltex.com 



















*Southwest Frameworks* - www.southwestframeworks.com 



















*Massengill* (Tim Massengill) 



















*Gallus* (Jeremy Schlacter) - Product of Fattic Ukraine building program 



















The Texas builders hanging out after a successful show.


----------



## innergel

Always good to see new builders, esp. in Texas. I'd have like to seen Moyer there as well. Excellent bikes across the board! 

And I'm glad to see Cheakas dressed up for the show 

Can I suggest that next year the show is NOT opening weekend of deer season, so I can make it. Please. Pretty please.


----------



## David Cheakas

innergel said:


> Always good to see new builders, esp. in Texas. I'd have like to seen Moyer there as well. Excellent bikes across the board!
> 
> And I'm glad to see Cheakas dressed up for the show
> 
> Can I suggest that next year the show is NOT opening weekend of deer season, so I can make it. Please. Pretty please.


Well, I do understand the importance of presenting a professional image. I also hope you notice the “dropped hot cinnamon roll” motif on my shorts and shirt. I think it added to the ensemble. :wink5: 

On a non-fashion related note, it was a very nice show, with a good turn-out. There's talk of another show next year at this time. It's planned for Austin. I think I'm busy that weekend, so I may have to send my “representative”. 

Just looking at that picture, it reminds me of the cast of “Lockup Raw” on MSNBC.


----------

